# I lost my lovely Rescue Degu Eminem this morning :(



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I lost my Lovely Rescue Degu Eminem this morning :cryin: Run free my lovely Boy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Aww hun. (((hugs)))


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

(hugs)  xx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank You :crying: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Aaw, that's sad x


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Kim xx

Thats a lovely photo of him x


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

i'm so sorry to hear this x RIP little one, you can play hard at the bridge now


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

*Big hugs*

Run free little Degu. You were very lucky to have a family who thought the world of you xxx


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

run free degu


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

oh im sorry hun, sending lots of hugs xx


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

RIP little one :crying:


----------

